# Snow chains?



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Off to Spain for the Denia meet, driving through France / Spain.

Just been looking at the long range weather forecast 20th March onwards, and snow showers are forecast.

Thing is, in the UK, I would just take extra care whilst driving.
Should I expect much worse conditions on the continent?
Should I buy snowchains, anyone have any experience bearing in mind the time of year?

In no rush, plenty of time to arrive at meet 4th April, so could "lay up" for a while if needs be.

Thanks,

Ken
  :?


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm sure someone has posted that if you're on the main routes into Spain, via west coast or Med coast of France, then the roads will be kept clear.

I'd post the link to it, but my memory hasn't stretched that far. 

Experts will be along shortly, I expect.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We used the toll road through France a few weeks ago and it was really clear with lots of ploughs doingt heir job.

We thought it was compulsory to carry snow chains in France as per this link:
http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/qanda.html


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I came up from Valencia to Donostia in November 2009, a bit of snow but there were literally loads of snowploughs parked at strategic places, they weren't needed but I was quite confident that they would have dealt with a heavy fall without giving me a problem. If I was going at the same time as you I wouldn't carry chains.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to all. I think I'll go with your thoughts on this one, Javea.
Norman & Liz, I'll borrow yours if we meet :!: 

Ken :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

